# "Ryanair much better than Aer Lingus in issuing refunds and vouchers"



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

An interesting article in today's Irish Times by Dominic Coyle castigating Aer Lingus for how badly they have handled the refund process.









						Aer Lingus struggles to resolve ticket refund fiasco
					

Q&A: Dominic Coyle




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_Mr N.W.’s case is just one of well over a hundred that I have received from people who have been waiting months for refunds, vouchers or even some form of communication beyond an automated email acknowledgement to indicate that the airline [Aer Lingus] actually understands their plight and outlining (and delivering on) a reasonable timeframe for resolution. 

Ryanair regularly gets spotlighted for its functional and impersonal customer service – especially for those who experience problems with bookings or flights. All I can say is that I have had only a handful of complaints about its failure to deal with these same issues in a reasonable timeframe during this crisis.

Maybe Ryanair passengers just don’t expect the same degree of customer service that Aer Lingus passengers do; maybe that airline’s lean and flexible operational model has made it easier for it to address issues that have arisen. Maybe it’s a bit of both._


----------



## joer (14 Oct 2020)

I think they are both the same as regards refunds and vouchers. The customer service is equally as good with both airlines. I never had a problem with either .


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Maybe Ryanair passengers just don’t expect the same degree of customer service that Aer Lingus passengers do; maybe that airline’s lean and flexible operational model has made it easier for it to address issues that have arisen. Maybe it’s a bit of both.


And now AIG, the parent company set up so that it didn't look like British Airways was buying other European Flag Carriers, are putting another Mick in charge!


----------



## almostthere (15 Oct 2020)

When you eventually get your Aer Lingus voucher it will last for 5 years.  What is the expiry duration on the Ryanair vouchers?


----------



## Grizzly (13 Nov 2020)

When a flight is cancelled, refunds are supposed to be made within a week.   Back at the start of the pandemic this rule was relaxed.









						Airlines Must Issue CoronaVirus Cancellation Refunds, Says EU
					

Forcing passengers to take vouchers instead of refunds is a violation of EU law - for now.




					www.forbes.com
				




It is now the month of November and both airlines, Ryanair and Aer Lingus, have still to refund some monies for flights cancelled last March/April.  Is eight months not long enough for them to do this?   

They are taking the proverbial....


----------

